# lighting



## burninrubber390 (Oct 25, 2010)

i was wondering about lighting for my 75gal right now i just have a light for a 20gal on it because i havent had the money to afford a good one i am looking at going with live plants just not sure on what to do for lighting so i have two that im looking at
http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/prod/247443/i/7/product.web

or this one

http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/prod/244417/product.web

not to sure what to get


----------



## Earthsiege (Apr 20, 2010)

I'd suggest the LED one, personally.


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

Best choice is going to be the LED. Longer life, just as good as far as spectrum and light quality, and cheaper on electricity. LED has 17,000 hours of run time. T5HO only has about 6-10 months before bulb replacements.


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

I would almost always say LEDS, but Marinelands (excluding reef capables) suck. You cant even grow plants with them. LEDS are the best but Marinelands are so bad that it will not work, I have even tried it in a smaller tank, ask anyone that has them. So I would go with the Aquatic Life. I love their T-5 fixtures. They are very convenient and easy to use. I actually have a small review on them somewhere in my sig if you look for it. 

If you want more info on either I can tell you.


----------

